# Neuanlage eines Miniteichs als absolute Anfängerin



## Moderlieschen282 (9. Juni 2020)

Hallöchen 

Ich bin neu hier und möchte euch sehr gern um Rat fragen. 

Erst Mal kurz zur grundlegenden Teichsituation: 

Vor zwei Jahren habe ich mir ein Reihenhaus gekauft mit einem hierfür typischen Garten. Nachdem die Sanierung des Hauses einigermaßen abgeschlossen ist, habe ich mich in diesem Frühjahr an die Neugestaltung des Gartens gemacht. Mein derzeitiges Projekt ist ein kleiner Teich. Habe mich daher  in die Thematik eingelesen und war überrascht, was doch alles so bei der Anlage des Teiches sowie der weiteren Pflege zu beachten ist.

Eckdaten des Teiches:

Größe: 2,40x1,30 m. (Hätte so gern einen viel größeren Teich - ist aber aufgrund der Miniess des Gartens nicht machbar.)

Tiefen: von 5-10 cm, über 40 cm bis 60cm (hatte eigentlich 80 cm als tiefste Stelle geplant, sieht aber jetzt schon viel zu steil aus)

Lage: Sonne/Halbschatten, Korkenzieherweide direkt daneben.

Gestaltungswunsch: Möglichst naturnah, viele Pflanzen, keine sichtbare Folie

Fischbesatz: nächstes Jahr ggf. 10 __ Moderlieschen. (Vögel, Insekten, __ Molche, __ Frösche etc. sind herzlich Willkommen)

Bauart: Mit Teichfolie, 1,5 mm, darunter Sand, darunter Vlies 500g/qm 

Randgestaltung: Ufer- Stein- und Pflanzmatten

Wasserzulauf durch angeschütteten Mini"Bachlauf"

Kapillarsperre mit Kiesschüttung 

Mit den Themen Pumpe, __ Filtersystem etc. Habe ich mich noch nicht groß beschäftigt.

So. Heute habe ich begonnen, den Teich auszuheben und auch schon Mal die Grundstrukturen modelliert. Hätte so gern noch eine vernünftige Flachwasserzone eingebaut aber das klappt bei der Größe leider nicht so, wie angedacht. 

Ich habe Mal Fotos angehangen - ich hoffe, man kann es einigermaßen erkennen. 

Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob das so klar geht oder ob ich irgendwas völlig falsch gemacht oder nicht bedacht habe? 

Auch möchte ich sehr gern zumindest die hintere Seite in der Sumpfzone reich bepflanzen. Bei den Empfehlungen 5-6 pflanzen pro qm komme ich da nicht soweit - wenn man da auch die Unterwasserpflanzen etc. zuzählt... Wenn ich mehr Pflanzen einsetze und diese gut in Schach halte (ich liebe Gartenarbeit einfach, daher kein Zwang für mich) - funktioniert das?

Bin für jegliche Verbesserungsvorschläge und sonstige Anregungen dankbar. Werde hier bestimmt auch bei den künftigen Themen wie z.B. die Teichtechnik auf euch zukommen


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen,
gut, dass Du rechtzeitig hier vorbei kommst. Beim überfliegen ist mir aufgefallen:


Moderlieschen282 schrieb:


> Bauart: Mit Teichfolie, 1,5 mm, darunter Sand, darunter Vlies 500g/qm


Falsche Reihenfolge: Die Schichtung ist Sand - Vlies - Folie (oben)
Wobei der Sand eigentlich nicht unbedingt nötig ist - kommt auf den Untergrund drauf an. Wichtiger wäre der Sand später auf der Folie als Substrat und Bakterienbesiedlungsfläche.

So, wie Du planst, ist es schon gut. Du wirst sehen, das wird schön. Filter brauchst Du nicht, die reicht eine kleine Pumpe für den "Bachlauf". Aber Du solltest versuchen, doch auf 80 cm zu kommen. Auch wenn Du keine Fische hast - solch ein Teichlein wird gerne von Fröschen und kleinen __ Kröten zum Überwintern genommen. Deshalb wäre noch ein Eisfreihalter eine Anschaffung (kleines Luftpümpchen, das durch Sprudeln die Eisdecke aufhält).


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (9. Juni 2020)

Vielen lieben Dank für deine Antwort! 

Zu dem Thema Sand-Vlies-Folie/Vlies-Sand-Folie habe ich einen Beitrag gelesen, den ich sehr einleuchtend fand. Es wurde argumentiert, dass zb Wurzeln so direkt von dem Vlies aufgehalten werden und man durch den dahinterliegenden Sand noch ein bisschen Pufferzone hat, wenn die Wurzel in das Vlies drückt. Anders herum käme die Wurzel ganz einfach durch den Sand und würde dann gegen das Vlies drücken, welches dann direkt gegen die Folie drückt. Fand ich logisch. Oder übersehe ich hier etwas? 

Der Untergrund besteht hauptsächlich lehmigem Mutterboden. Wenig Steine, die ich entfernt habe. Mir macht nur die Weide ein wenig Sorgen, sodass ich in die Richtung wohl mehrere Lagen Vlies verlegen werde.

Und ja okay, ich versuche noch Mal, ein wenig tiefer zu buddeln.

Den Eisfreihalter habe ich soeben auf die "Informier dich Liste" gepackt


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2020)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich eine Wurzel durch ein bisschen Sand ausbremsen lässt. Nimm ein anständiges 900er Vlies von NG auf der Seite, da sollte die Wurzel keine Chance haben und "abbiegen". Ich habe direkt neben dem Teich eine dicke alte Buchenhecke stehen, von der ich zahlreiche Wurzelausläufer abgeknipst habe. Da die Wände steil sind, hätten die ein leichtes Spiel, durchzustossen. Tun sie aber nicht. Die einzige, die bei mir Vlies (allerdings ein billiges aus dem Baumarkt) durchbrochen hat, war eine fleissige kleine Maus mit ihren Zähnchen. Zum Glück aber nicht am Hauptteich, sondern unterm Bachlauf.


----------



## Patrick K (9. Juni 2020)

Hi, ich würde keine 5-10cm machen, eher 15-20, wenn nötig kannst du hier und da mehr  Kies oder Sand auffüllen, des weiteren würde ich nicht langsam, flach in die Tiefe gehen, verlorenes Volumen, geh fast senkrecht runder, dort bleibt eh nichts liegen. Die Stufen sollen richtung Teichrand leicht abfallen und vorne bevor es zur nächsten Stufe geht einen leichten Grat haben, so daß das Substrat nicht in den Teich abrutscht, du solltest schon die 80cm erreichen, zwecks Überleben der Tiere im Winter.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (9. Juni 2020)

Okay super, dann bin ich ein wenig beruhigt hinsichtlich der Weide. Die Wurzeln beim Aushub hielten sich auch absolut in Grenzen. 

Und du meinst, ich bräuchte keinen Filter? Freunde von mir haben mich da total wahnsinnig gemacht, empfahlen sogar so einen UV-Klärer. Hab da aber Mal die Werte nachgerechnet und bräuchte da ja nur meine Miniminimale Leistung. Sowas gibt's wahrscheinlich gar nicht 

Dann muss ich mich jetzt da doch schon näher informieren - könnte ja dann auf die  Grube für den Außenfilter verzichten. 

@Patrick K vielen Dank auch für deine Antwort  fast alle Sumpfzonenpflanzen, die ich gern hätte, wachsen in dieser Tiefe und vorn, da wo die sehr breite Zone ist, sollen Vögel trinken können und so. Deshalb die geringe tiefe. Aber werde versuchen, einen Bereich noch ein wenig tiefer zu setzen.

Und... Senkrecht runter (zumindest auf der hinteren Seite) find ich einfach so hässlich  Aber für die Pflanzen hab ich kleine "rinnen" geformt, des dürfte hoffentlich halten


----------



## Patrick K (9. Juni 2020)

Moderlieschen282 schrieb:


> fast alle Sumpfzonenpflanzen, die ich gern hätte, wachsen in dieser Tiefe



OK aber sie brauchen ja auch Substrat  zum wurzeln, wenn sie 10 cm tief unter Wasser sein sollen brauchst du ja auch noch Platz für die Wurzel und den Sand 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (10. Juni 2020)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/planung-eines-naturnahen-teiches.43911/
Ich wollte ursprünglich auch weniger tiefe in der Flachwasserzone, ich hab meine entscheidung, die Zonen etwas tiefer zu machen ich bereut Gruss Patrick


----------



## siegbert (10. Juni 2020)

Gerade als Leihe kann man beim Teichbau viele Fehler machen, am Ende ärgert man sich nur. Ich würde dir empfehlen, dir vorher nochmal etwas mehr in das Thema einzulesen. Hier im Forum gibt es ja jede Menge toller Beiträge, ansonsten kann ich dir noch das Buch "Teichbau und Teichtechnik" von Peter Hagen empfehlen. 

Grüße


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (10. Juni 2020)

Danke Patrick, hab eben Mal die 44  Seiten deines Threads überflogen - sehr interessant und dein Teich ist echt toll  Und ja, ich werde die Uferzone noch ein wenig ausgraben, sodass ich ab den tiefsten Stellen auf 15/20 cm komme  

Hallo Siegbert, vielen Dank für den Tipp. Zu Informationszwecken hab ich ja die letzten Wochen im Internet verbracht   Hab auch keine Eile, werde also nichts überstürzen. Hab nur grad Urlaub und wollte in der Zeit zumindest das Gebuddle soweit  fertig haben. Ging jetzt doch einfacher, als erwartet bei dem Boden 

Wollte jetzt diesen Zwischenstand nur Mal Fachkundigen zeigen, bevor es dann mit gutem Gewissen weiter gehen kann


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (10. Juni 2020)

Ach noch kleiner Zusatz: Zwar bin ich im Teichbau eine absolute Anfängerin, verbringe aber dank meines Hobbies angeln seeehr viel Zeit an Seen


----------



## Kolja (10. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

wie breit sind denn deine 5-10 Stufen? Vielleicht kannst du sie etwas schmaler machen, damit du mehr in die Tiefe kommst. Und auch mehr Fläche in der Tiefe hast. Jetzt sieht es für mich aus wie ein kleiner Graben eingedrückt von der "40-__ Nase". Vielleicht auch eine steile Seite mit nur ganz schmalem Pflanzsaum oder ohne dann kann man dort schön die Füße ins Wasser baumeln lassen.

So ähnlich habe ich meinen ersten Teich gebaut. (siehe Signatur)


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (10. Juni 2020)

Hallo Kolja, 

die Stufe ist wirklich sehr breit - ca 30 cm. Bin gleich am Teich, dann messe ich Mal genau. 

Ich möchte halt so gern ein bisschen Struktur sehen, nicht nur überspitzt gesagt in "ein dunkles Loch" schauen. Hab euch ein paar ständige Gartenögel hier, die sich über die geplante Vogelstelle sicher sehr freuen werden. Die Tiefe mach ich eigentlich nur, weil es zuliebe der etwaigen Teichbewohner sein "muss". 

Am vorderen Ufer, wo nicht so viele Pflanzen wachsen sollen, ist die flache Terrasse viel schmaler und das geht's dann auch relativ steil runter. Hatte auch an Füßebaumeln gedacht 

Sehe leider keine Signatur


----------



## PeBo (10. Juni 2020)

Moderlieschen282 schrieb:


> Sehe leider keine Signatur


Hallo, falls du mit dem Handy hier unterwegs bist, dann halte es mal quer, dann siehst du auch die Signatur 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (10. Juni 2020)

Hallo Peter, danke für den Hinweis! Werde gleich Mal stöbern 

Ich war eben auch fleißig und 6 Schubkarrenladungen später sind die Maße zumindest schon ein wenig besser. Hab Mal ein paar Fotos gemacht und versucht, die Maße aufzuzeigen. Bin nicht so gut im proportionalen zeichnen  

Bin Mal gespannt, wie das mit der Folie verlegen funktioniert bei so steilen Abhängen


----------



## Patrick K (10. Juni 2020)

Hi, ich finde, als Koiteichfuzzi, die Tiefzone, viel zu schmal bzw. zu klein, aber mal sehen was die anderen sagen.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## siegbert (10. Juni 2020)

Etwas größer, breiter und tiefer könnte die Tiefwasserzone schon sein, es wird ja auch bald wieder Winter.


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (10. Juni 2020)

Na aber dann hab ich nur ein tiefes Loch ohne Struktur und Pflanzen  Des funktioniert bei der Teichgröße einfach nicht  oder ich verstehe nicht, wie.


----------



## Patrick K (10. Juni 2020)

Moderlieschen282 schrieb:


> Des funktioniert bei der Teichgröße einfach nicht


"Na da kann man doch was dagegen machen"


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (10. Juni 2020)

Ich wünschte, ich könnte


----------



## PeBo (10. Juni 2020)

Hallo, es wurde dir ja schon vorgeschlagen, die flacheren Bereiche nicht ganz so breit zu machen zu Gunsten einer größeren Tiefzone. Wenn du das wirklich so ausführst wie jetzt gegraben, so wird das vermutlich ein Faltengrab. Denn deine Folie muss genauso groß bestellt werden, als wenn du die Tiefzone breiter gestaltest. Du gewinnst durch eine größere Tiefwasserzone auch mehr Volumen und eine bessere Temperaturstabilität.
Zur Verdeutlichung habe ich mir erlaubt, mal in einem Foto von dir herumzukritzeln:
 

Ein Vorschlag wäre, wenn du den gekennzeichneten Bereich auf Tiefe bringst. Besser noch, wie @Kolja vorgeschlagen hatte, auch von der Sichtseite aus, direkt am Rand in die Tiefe. Bedenke einfach, dass später rundherum Pflanzen sind und du kaum Zugang und Blick direkt auf das Wasser hast.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2020)

Toll, gerade habe ich festgestellt, dass mir der PC oder wer auch immer, heute Nacht die Hälfte meines Beitrages geklaut hat 

Eigentlich hatte ich geschrieben: Die vordere Flachzone würde ich ganz weg nehmen zu Gunsten der Tiefenzone. Denn was da wächst, versperrt die nachher die Sicht auf den Teich. 

Und wenn Du den Platz für die Pumpenkammer sparst, kann der doch auch noch dem Teich zugeschlagen werden  Keine Angst, Du schaust nicht in ein dunkles Loch. Wenn Du hellen Sand am Boden hast, kannst Du zusehen, wie die Köcherfliegenlarven mit den Sumpfdeckelschnecken um die Wette laufen


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juni 2020)

Moderlieschen282 schrieb:


> Na aber dann hab ich nur ein tiefes Loch ohne Struktur und Pflanzen  Des funktioniert bei der Teichgröße einfach nicht  oder ich verstehe nicht, wie.


5-10 cm ist zu flach. mit ein bisschen Substrat benötigst du mindestens 30 cm.
In 25 cm Wasserteife wachsen die meisten Teichpflanzen.
Die schönen brauchen aber auch etwas Bodengrund.
Mach auf 30 cm und grenze das ggf. mit ein paar Mauersteinen Ziegel oder ähnliches ab, wo du dann den Sand ein füllst. Lücken kann man mit einer weichen billigen Plastikfolie stopfen. Damit der Sand nicht zwischen den Lücken durch rieselt.


----------



## Kolja (12. Juni 2020)

"tiefes Loch" wird es nicht geben. Die Ränder sind doch schön bewachsen. In der Tiefzone Unterwasserpflanzen. Und du brauchst ja auch ein wenig Wasserfläche zum Geniessen. Sonst sieht es aus wie ein Beet.

Und klar die Vögel werden sich freuen. Bei mir habe ich z.Z. eine Wasserschale von 30 cm Durchmesser. Da sind sie auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (13. Juni 2020)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

vielen lieben Dank für eure Tipps 

Derzeit befinde ich mich am größeren Gewässer aber sobald ich Zuhause bin, werde ich die Sumpfzone auf der hinteren Seite noch weiter - so auf 30 cm vertiefen und die vordere Sumpfzone weitgehend wegnehmen, um der Tiefe mehr Platz zu geben. Ich hoffe, dass es dann einigermaßen passt. Mir fehlt irgendwie das Vorstellungsvermögen


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (13. Juni 2020)

Möglicherweise könnt ihr mir bis dahin noch folgende Fragen beantworten?:


Technik benötige ich außer der Pumpe und des Eisfreihalters nicht, oder? Was ist mit einem Skimmer? 
Ich habe noch sooooo viele Steine (siehe Bild) übrig. Der Voreigentümer hatte fast den ganzen Garten voll damit. Wo kann ich die am sinnvollsten beim Teichbau einsetzen? Hatte überlegt, dass ich dem Bereich hinter dem Teich (siehe 2. Bild) die Teichfolie bis zum Zaun ziehe und alles dann mit den Steinen bedecke. Geht das klar mit der Kapillarsperre und so? Im vorderen Bereich zum Rasen hin muss ich wohl Kiesel kaufen?! 
Hab noch Mal überlegt, ob ich den geplanten Teich nicht doch noch ein bisschen vergrößern könnte. Die Erweiterung lt Bild 3 wäre das Maximum.


----------



## Chelmon1 (13. Juni 2020)

Hallo __ Moderlieschen,
Das Vergrößern ist die beste Idee!
Und mit den Steinen kannst Du das so machen wie Du es geplant hast.
Steine an den Zaun, an diese Beetplatten oder was das ist, davor die Folie senkrecht stellen, Steine im Teich vor die Folie und wenn der Teich gefüllt ist und sich alles gesetzt hat, die Folie abschneiden und mit weiteren Steinen abdecken.

 Zu Kiesenl:
Wenn es natürlich aussehen soll verwendet man am besten nur eine Sorte von Steinen.

Man kann auch Gebirgsbach mit Felslandschaft machen. Das ist aber schon hohe Kunst. Sonst sieht es schnell aus wie zwei Steinhaufen am Bauchuttplatz mit einer Wasserpfütze.

An sonsten hast Du ja den richtigen Weg, wie mir scheint.

Viel Erfolg und herzlich willkommen in diesem schönen Forum.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Juni 2020)

Mach sowas mit den Steinen. *2.3 naturnahes Ufer*
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ufergestaltung.22228/

Oberkannt Folie nach einigen Wochen abschneiden. Wenn sich alles gesetzt hat.

Dann die nocht sichtbare Folienkannte vorsichtig abdecken.


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (13. Juni 2020)

Hallo Robert,

lieben Dank für deine Tipps! Ich hab mir das mit der Vergrößerung noch Mal ernsthaft durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Dank eurer Antworten und weiterem Gestöber hab ich mich entschieden, den Garten ein wenig anders zu gestalten, als geplant. 

Einziges Hinderniss waren jetzt noch die "GehwegPlatten", die ein Mal durch den Garten verlaufen. Die werde ich entsorgen. Die sind echt hässlich und auch nicht unbedingt notwendig. Und der Teich kann so etwas größer werden  Messe das noch Mal genauer ab und überlege von vorn, was die Gestaltung betrifft 

Noch kurz zu dem Kies: Sind da meine Steine nicht zu groß? Für den hinteren Bereich okay, weil da die Kapillarsperre mega breit ist. Aber vorn (mit Rasenanschluss) müsste ich die Sperre dann ja auch sehr breit anlegen - des wollte ich eigentlich verhindern. Aber dank Tottos Link muss mir eh noch Mal die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten der Ufergestaltung genauer anschauen und mich weiter dazu informieren.

@Totto: das ist ja Mal ein mega informativer Link, dankesehr!!!  Die verschiedenen Uferbefestigungen super erklärt! Bei mir würde dann im hinteren und rechten Bereich das naturnahe Ufer angelegt werden und vorn links find ich den "Strand" mit ein paar größeren steinen drapiert toll. Da soll es ja eh sehr flach werden und als Vogel(und Hunde-)Tränke fungieren.

Allerdings hab ich bei der dort vorgeschlagen Grundgestaltung - die ich optisch absolut schön finde, die Befürchtung, dass die Zement-Mörtel-Schichten die Teichfolie beschädigen könnte. Ich weiß nicht, was da zb Temperaturunterschiede ausmachen.

Der Verfasser schreibt ja dort, dass Betonrisse (optisch) nicht so schlimm seien. Aber was ist, wenn durch Ausdehnung, ggf einem Bruch eben auch die Folie beschädigt werden kann?

Dazu hab ich ein wenig Bedenken, dass ich das handwerklich nicht hinbekomme... Hab bislang noch nicht viel mit solchen Baustoffen gearbeitet - bis auf ein paar Wände verputzt. Werde mich da Mal einlesen, kann mir ja Zeit lassen


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (14. Juni 2020)

Den Teich könnte ich ungefähr soweit vergrößern:


----------



## Chelmon1 (14. Juni 2020)

Hi,
Du must das ja nicht alles machen.
Schau mal in dem Bericht nach Punkt 2.3. über den Link von Totto.
Das ist genau das was ich gemeint habe.

Statt mit Steinen kann man diese Randgestaltung auch mit gobem Splitt oder auch mit Kies machen.
Das bekommst Du hin 



So habe ich es an einer Seite gemacht. Innen Steine außen Splitt ( zum Teil ausgesiebt aus dem Aushub)


----------



## Kolja (14. Juni 2020)

Moderlieschen282 schrieb:


> weil da die Kapillarsperre mega breit



Eine Kapillarsperre ist nicht breit,  sondern hoch. Es geht doch nur darum, dass die Folie über dem höchst möglichen Wasserstand ist. Kein Wasser herauslaufen und auch keins von außen hereinlaufen kann.

Die Seite am Zaun ist sehr schmal. Mir ist es wichtig, dass ich zur Pflege von allen Seiten an den Teich komme.



Moderlieschen282 schrieb:


> Technik benötige ich außer der Pumpe und des Eisfreihalters nicht, oder? Was ist mit einem Skimmer?



Du willst doch keine Fische? Dann brauchst du auch keine Technik.

Vermörteln
Wenn Du das möchtest, bekommst du das hin. Ist nicht schwert. 
Vermörtelt wird auf Verbundmatte und du musst keine Sorge habe, dass da etwas passiert. Habe ich bei meinem ersten Teich gemacht und es hält wunderbar.
Es geht aber auch ohne Vermörteln. 

Das wird. Ufergestaltung ist eine vielgestaltige Angelegenheit und manchmal etwas verwirrend. Aber du wirst schon das finden, was zu dir und deinem Teich passt.

Kiesel
Würde ich aus dem Teich herauslassen.


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (14. Juni 2020)

Okay super, vielen lieben Dank euch. 

Kurz zu Fischen: würde sehr gern einen kleinen Schwarm __ Moderlieschen im Teich haben. Ist zwar kein Muss aber da ich ihn jetzt noch ein wenig vergrößere, hab ich da ein besseres Gewissen.

Zur Kapillarsperre: Dachte, dass sie auch relativ breit sein sollte, damit Pflanzen nicht so schnell rein oder rauswachsen bzw das Wasser ziehen können.

Nutze grad die Ruhe vor dem Sturm und hebe den Teich weiter aus - in den kommenden Regentagen plane ich die Grund- und Ufergestaltung dann ganz in Ruhe. Das mit dem Vermörteln scheint jedenfalls die optisch schönste Möglichkeit zu sein, die man mit wenig Geld hinbekommt.

Hier der aktuelle Stand


----------



## Kolja (14. Juni 2020)

Hm mein Beitrag ist weg.

Edit: Doch noch gefunden.


----------



## Kolja (14. Juni 2020)

Was stellst du dir unter Kapillarsperre vor?


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (14. Juni 2020)

Na eine "Rinne" mit abschließend höher stehender Sperre, die den Teich vom Umland abgrenzt und dafür sorgt, dass weder Nährstoffe oder Pflanzen des Umlandes in den Teich gelangen können, noch dass das Teichwasser vom Umland rausgezogen wird.


----------



## Kolja (14. Juni 2020)

Es muss keine Rinne sein. Und wenn, ist die Breite/Tiefe  nicht so wichtig. Hochgestellte Folie zwischen 2 Steinen reicht auch. Rinne ja nach Gegebenheiten (Hanglage) eher außen an der hochgestellten Folie.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juni 2020)

Das ist nix besonderes sondern hier im Forum ein Bereich den man einfach mal lesen sollt.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/basiswissen-fachbeiträge.72/
Da sind noch einige gute Beiträge.
Fische würde ich Goldelritzen nehmen wenn du die sehen möchtest.
Sonst __ Moderlieschen, nach deinem Nick.Wenn groß genug geht auch beides.


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juni 2020)

Hi, eine "Kapillarsperre," ist wie der Name schon sagt, so gebaut das sie  den Kapillar Effekt verhindert um zu wissen wie man die baut, muss man erst mal wissen was der Kapillar Effekt ist.....

https://studyflix.de/ingenieurwissenschaften/kapillarwirkung-1760?topic_id=32

Quelle studyflix. de

Gruss Patrick


----------



## siegbert (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo __ Moderlieschen, 

dein Plan den Teich doch gleich etwas größer anzulegen finde ich schon mal nicht verkehrt. 

Ich würde aber auch die gesamte Pflanzenzone nochmal überdenken, rundum nur 10cm finde ich schon arg wenig. An einigen Stellen könnte es meiner Meinung nach ruhig etwas tiefer sein. Sonst kann es passieren, dass es eher ein Tümpel als ein Teich wird. Lieber jetzt etwas mehr schaufeln, später ist es nicht ganz so leicht noch was zu korrigieren.  

Grüße


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (16. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps! Hab Mal grob geplant - siehe Skizzen. Ich hoffe, das passt jetzt soweit. 

Auch der Teich ist inzwischen breiter und alle Flächen tiefer - ein paar cm fehlt aber noch


----------



## Kolja (17. Juni 2020)

Viel gezeichnet und viel geschaufelt. Sieht gut aus.

Ich würde eine schwachwachsende Seeerose nehmen, die bis 50 cm Tiefe wächst. Eine große, die mit den 90 cm zurecht kommt, wird dir schnell den ganzen Teich bedecken.


----------



## Ida17 (17. Juni 2020)

Hi __ Moderlieschen,

ein schönes Teichprojekt hast Du da 

Als Anmerkung und aus eigener Erfahrung: Nicht zu viele Strukturen im Teich. Besser sind klare Abgrenzungen, eine Uferzone von wenigen cm kann realisiert werden, ist aber auch ein Faktor der viel Fläche frisst. In Deinem bisherigen Erdloch sind noch sehr viele kleine Abstufungen, die würde ich wegmachen, da sie ohnehin nichts bringen.
Meinen ersten Teich habe ich auch so gebaut und die Pflanzzone ringsrum viel zu schmal gestaltet, sowie unnötige Erdausbuchtungen drin gelassen. 
Das stört ungemein beim Verlegen der Folie, frisst wiederum Volumen und da kann sich nicht mal ein Blumentopf drauf halten sobald die Folie rutschig wird. 
Mein kleiner Teich steht jetzt die 6. Saison und ich bin absolut unzufrieden damit, dass ich am liebsten zur Schaufel greifen würde. 

Die Uferzone würde ich wie Totto es sagt auch auf 30cm setzen, damit genug Substrat (gewaschener Sand) eingebracht werden kann. 
In der Zone lassen sich auch alle möglichen Pflanzen setzen. Dazu eine großzügige Tiefzone, damit sich auch eine Seerose wohlfühlt. 

Als Kapillarsperre kann Uferband genutzt werden, bei der Teichgröße geht das vom finanziellen Aufwand her. Der Teich bekommt einen schönen Abschluss und die Kapillarsperre ist gesichert, dazu hättest Du ja bereits die Steine. Alternativ geht auch ein kleiner Wall rings um den Teich, der dann mit Ufermatten bestückt wird. 
Letztere lässt sich gut bepflanzen und kann ggf. eine kleine Sumpfzone speisen, die abgeriegelt vom Teich existiert.


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (18. Juni 2020)

Kolja schrieb:


> Ich würde eine schwachwachsende Seeerose nehmen, die bis 50 cm Tiefe wächst. Eine große, die mit den 90 cm zurecht kommt, wird dir schnell den ganzen Teich bedecken.



Ja stimmt, das hatte ich zwischenzeitlich auch überlegt, danke noch Mal für den Hinweis

Hallo Ida, 

lieben Dank für deinen ausführlichen Text. Ja hab jetzt doch auch immer mehr rausgeschaufelt aber ein paar Strukturen möchte ich echt gern behalten. Bin Mal gespannt, wie das mit der Folie klappt. 

Die Uferzone ist jetzt auf der einen Seite 40 cm tief, auf der anderen 30 cm. Am Wochenende werde ich mich intensiv mit der Ufergestaltung und Kapillarsperre befassen und hoffentlich zu einer Entscheidung kommen 

Das ist jetzt der aktuelle und hoffentlich auch Endstand:


----------



## Kolja (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe mal in deinem Bild gemalt, weil ich noch ein paar Fragen habe.

  

Ist das Blaue dein Teichrand?
Wofür ist die __ Nase bzw. die Stufe?

Falls das Blaue den Rand ist:
Wieviel Platz ist zwischen meiner blauen Linie und dem Rasen?
Wenn du mit Uferband arbeitest brauchst du keinen so breiten Streifen.


Was soll mit dem Wall an den Steinen Richtung Zaun geschehen?


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (19. Juni 2020)

Der Teichrand ist das bei mir blau eingezeichnete. Der flache Bereich vorne links wird die Vogel und Hundetränke, soll wahrscheinlich ein sandiger Bereich werden.  

Die Stufen sind für die mini-Seerose, ggf eine Lotusblume und Unterwasserpflanzen. Bin noch in der Pflanzenaussortierphase. Die __ Nase gibt Platz dafür und ich find es irgendwie hübsch 

Zwischen blauer Linie und Rasen sind 15-20 cm Platz. Ich bin mir ja noch nicht sicher, wie genau ich Ufer und Kapillarsperre gestalten werde, daher hab ich vorsorglich nicht zu viel ausgehoben. Weiter kann ich auch nicht in den Rasen gehen.

Richtung Zaun möchte ich die Teichfolie Senkrecht an den Rasenkantensteinen (oder wie die auch heißen) enden lassen und auf beiden Seiten mit Steinen füllen. So zumindest mein bisheriger Plan. 

Ich bin echt so froh, dass ihr mich ein bisschen an die Hand nehmt


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (19. Juni 2020)

Ach noch eine Frage, da ich ja jetzt bald das Vlies und die Folie brauche... Habt ihr ne Empfehlung, was Hersteller bzw Versandhändler betrifft? 

Hab bislang nur auf Amazon verglichen, weil ich dort ja zumindest Erfahrungsberichte lesen kann. Bin mir jetzt auch unsicher, ob PVC oder es doch EPDM sein muss. Grad, wenn man noch nie Folie verlegt hat und das sich ja bei mir etwas kompliziert gestalten könnte... 

Und lohnt sich das Vlies900 von Naturagard Eurer Meinung nach?


----------



## Kolja (20. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

verrätst du uns deinen Vornamen? Macht alles ein wenig leichter.

Ich finde es eine gute Idee, dass du dich mit der möglichen Bepflanzung und der Kapillarsperre beschäftigst. Danach kannst du noch besser entscheiden, wie dein Teich aussehen soll. Auch die Miniseerose braucht  einen Korb und dieser benötigt eine gewisse Fläche, die du einkalkulieren solltest.

Richtung Zaun würde ich auf jeden Fall einige Trittplatten oder ähnliches einbauen, dass du auch von dieser Seite an den Teich zur Pflege kommst.

Viel Vergnügen bei der Planung.

Das Vlies lohnt sich. Es kommt aber auch auf den Untergrund an. Bei mir ist es steinig und das Vlies kann Unebenheiten in Maßen abfangen.
EPDM und PVC hier scheiden sich die Geister.
Ich habe wieder PVC genommen.


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (20. Juni 2020)

Hallo Andrea, 



Kolja schrieb:


> verrätst du uns deinen Vornamen? Macht alles ein wenig leichter.



Na klar, ich heiße Larissa 



Kolja schrieb:


> Auch die Miniseerose braucht einen Korb und dieser benötigt eine gewisse Fläche, die du einkalkulieren solltest.



Mal ganz blöd gefragt... Welchen Durchmesser hat so ein ausreichend großer Korb für ne Mini-Seerose? Könnte ein Plateau dafür ja ggf noch anpassen. Hab echt noch nie auf Wasserpflanzen in Baumschulen oder so geachtet. Vllt schaff ich es nachher, noch eine zu besuchen um Mal zu schauen.



Kolja schrieb:


> Richtung Zaun würde ich auf jeden Fall einige Trittplatten oder ähnliches einbauen, dass du auch von dieser Seite an den Teich zur Pflege kommst.



Richtung Zaun zum Nachbarn ist eh schon ein durchlaufender Steinstreifen, den ich vor kurzem mit neuem Unkrautvlies versehen habe. Im Bereich des Teichs wird der Steinabschnitt ja noch vergrößert, sodass ich gut ein Mal um den Teich gehen kann.   



Kolja schrieb:


> Das Vlies lohnt sich. Es kommt aber auch auf den Untergrund an. Bei mir ist es steinig und das Vlies kann Unebenheiten in Maßen abfangen.
> EPDM und PVC hier scheiden sich die Geister.
> Ich habe wieder PVC genommen.



Okay, dann nehme ich das Vlies. Hab zwar nur sehr wenig Steine im Boden aber die Wurzeln machen mir da doch ein wenig Sorgen. Und nachdem ich ausgerechnet habe, was ich für EPDM zahlen müsste, bin ich auch eher bei PVC


----------



## Plätscher (20. Juni 2020)

Moin,
für eine schwachwüchsige Seerose reicht ein Korb mit ca. 50 cm Durchmesser, da hat man lange Zeit ruhe. Wenn du mit klein Seerose z. B. eine N. tetragona meinst dann reicht ein Bierhumpen


----------



## Ida17 (22. Juni 2020)

Moderlieschen282 schrieb:


> Und nachdem ich ausgerechnet habe, was ich für EPDM zahlen müsste, bin ich auch eher bei PVC


Allerdings lohnt sich der Aufpreis für EPDM. Die Folie lässt sich viel besser verlegen, gerade bei dem doch recht verwinkeltenTeichinneren wirst Du Dich mit PVC schwarz ärgern und nur Falte über Falte legen. Das ist auch einer der Gründe, warum ich die Tiefzone deutlich vergrößern würde, damit eben kein Faltenhaufen entsteht 

Bei der Teichgröße würde ich auch zur einer kleinwüchsigen Seerose tendieren, sonst sprengt allein der Seerosenkorb die Platzkapazitäten.
Ansonsten muss eben bei den Pflanzen drauf geachtet werden, dass sie sich nicht wie Teufel ausbreiten und andere Pflanzen verdrängen. Entgegen der allgemeinen Meinung __ Rohrkolben sei nichts für kleine Teiche, sage ich allerdings dass dieser doch durchaus dazu gehört. Mini-Rohrkolben bspw. bleibt eher horstig und sieht richtig niedlich aus mit den kleinen braunen Kölbchen, die etwa die Größe einer Murmel erreichen. Auch Sumpfwollgras, __ Wasserminze und Zungenhahnenfuß sind schöne Pflanzen für die Flachzone, die muss man halt nur etwas im Auge behalten und von Zeit zur Zeit auslichten.
So viel von mir zu ausbreitungsfreudigen Pflanzen für den Gartenteich, die aber eindeutig Charme besitzen und nicht fehlen sollten


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo Larissa,

um noch zwei Fragen zu beantworten: Vergiss den Skimmer, das ist was für große Teiche und Swimmingpools, aber nichts für __ Moderlieschen.
Und vergiss die Lotosblume, deren Ansprüche korrespondieren nicht mit dem Teich. Lieber eine kleine Seerose, wie von schon vorgeschlagen.
Da kannst Du dich mal hier umschauen: https://www.nymphaion.de/seerosen/seerosen-winterhart/kleine-sorten/


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (23. Juni 2020)

Danke danke danke für die Ratschläge!!! 

Meine Pflanzenauswahl stelle ich euch auf jeden Fall vor, bevor ich shoppen gehe.

Ich bin so verzweifelt  hatte eigentlich schon alles ausgemessen und Folie etc. im virtuellen Einkaufskorb und jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher hinsichtlich der kleinen Zwischenstege für die Flachwasserzonen  Ihr habt schon absolut Recht, mit dem, was ihr schreibt. Bin schon drauf und dran, die noch auszuheben. Aber was mach ich dann mit der Miniseerose und den Unterwasserpflanzen, denen 90 cm zu tief sind? Diese blöden Pflanztaschen? Find die Null natürlich


----------



## saveit (23. Juni 2020)

Mach den Teich lieber ein wenig größer, damit du auch lange Freude daran hast. Sonst wirst du bald umgestalten wollen.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist. Integriere doch den schönen Baum in das Layout, sodass ein natürlicher Eindruck entsteht. Vielleicht ein kleiner Bach am Baum vorbei der nicht laut ist. Sogesehen als Erweiterung deiner Grube.


----------



## Ida17 (24. Juni 2020)

Moderlieschen282 schrieb:


> Aber was mach ich dann mit der Miniseerose und den Unterwasserpflanzen, denen 90 cm zu tief sind?


Du musst ja nicht alles auf diese Tiefe setzen, einfach ringsum einen breiten Streifen lassen und mit Sand ca. 10-15cm auffüllen. Dann hast Du Platz nach oben (also noch gute 10cm Wasserstand) und da fühlen sich sämtliche Pflanzen wohl.
Ich mach mal ein paar Bilder wo meine Seerosen alle stehen, eine wird bei jedem Wasserwechsel mal aufs Trockene geschickt für mehrere Stunden und sie belohnt mich mit ganz vielen Blüten. Schon verrückt das Teil, steht auch bei 10cm Wassertiefe 

Nur keine Panik, der Teich wird noch diesen Sommer befüllt 

Edit: Die Unterwasserpflanzen bleiben ja bekanntlich "unter Wasser" , denen sind 90cm nicht zu tief.


----------



## Patrick K (24. Juni 2020)

Moderlieschen282 schrieb:


> Ihr habt schon absolut Recht, mit dem, was ihr schreibt. Bin schon drauf und dran, die noch auszuheben.


 noch ein bisschen dann haben wir dich zu Schwimmteich überredet.... 

Ach was ist eh egal,die Erfahrung sagt, in zwei Jahren wird eh neu bzw. umgebaut....

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (25. Juni 2020)

tatsächlich hab ich's gestern getan: 
 
Die Zwischenstufen sind also weg. Werde jetzt noch 2 Nächte drüber schlafen, ob es so bleibt und dann noch Mal neu ausmessen 

Größer vom Umfang her geht leider nicht.


----------



## Kolja (25. Juni 2020)

Na, das sieht doch übersichtlich aus.


----------



## PeBo (25. Juni 2020)

Moderlieschen282 schrieb:


> tatsächlich hab ich's gestern getan


Prima, jetzt ist es ja fast so, wie ich es vor 14 Tagen vorgeschlagen hatte:





Der steile Bereich an der Sichtseite kann ruhig noch etwas breiter werden, aber so ist es auch jetzt schon wesentlich besser als vorher. Du wirst sehen, du brauchst trotzdem fast die gleiche Foliengrösse, obwohl der Teich dann wesentlich mehr Wasser enthält.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (27. Juni 2020)

Hallöchen zusammen  

Hab grad noch Mal alles ausgemessen und nun bin ich am füllen des Online-Einkaufkorbs. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den folgenden Folien? So ohne Ahnung von der Materie fällt es mir schwer, mich zu entscheiden: 

  

Ansonsten hab ich noch folgendes ausgesucht: 

  

Kleber werde ich nicht benötigen, oder sollte ich vorsorglich welchen mitbestellen? Ggf um die Ufermatten punktuell zu befestigen?

Zur Ufergestaltung:

  

Das schwarze sind solche Ufermatten:
  

Vorn für die Vogel und Hundetränke (mit Sand) und hinten für den Mini-Bachlauf.

Das grüne sind die bepflanzbaren Ufermatten. Vorn mit __ Moos, hinten bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. 

Das Orange sind Steine, die hier im Garten eh schon alles abgrenzen. Damit bastel ich dann auch die Saugsperre. 

Hab mich gegen das Vermörteln entscheiden. Hab zu viele gegensätzliche Meinungen gelesen und gehe davon aus, es auch so hübsch und zweckmäßig hinzubekommen.

Soweit mein Plan 



PeBo schrieb:


> Prima, jetzt ist es ja fast so, wie ich es vor 14 Tagen vorgeschlagen hatte:


 Ja, manchmal brauch ich ein wenig


----------



## Plätscher (27. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
bei einem Teich deiner Größe und Bauform würde ich zu einer 1mm PVC Folie greifen, die 1,5mm könnte für deine Formen schon zu steif sein. In Verbindung mit Vlies und Ufermatte ist sie ausreichend geschützt. 
Die besandeten Matten würde ich nicht nehmen. Wenn die Hunde zum trinken an den Teich kommen dann dauert es nicht lange und der Sand ist ab. Die stinknormale Grüne wäre meine Wahl, Sie schützt die Folie vor den Krallen und verhindert das die Hunde abrutschen. Deshalb auch Kleber mitkaufen damit sie von Anfang an sicher liegt.


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (27. Juni 2020)

Hallöchen Jürgen,



Plätscher schrieb:


> bei einem Teich deiner Größe und Bauform würde ich zu einer 1mm PVC Folie greifen, die 1,5mm könnte für deine Formen schon zu steif sein. In Verbindung mit Vlies und Ufermatte ist sie ausreichend geschützt.



Ja super, wenn das reicht - umso besser 



Plätscher schrieb:


> Die besandeten Matten würde ich nicht nehmen. Wenn die Hunde zum trinken an den Teich kommen dann dauert es nicht lange und der Sand ist ab.



Hätte vllt erwähnen sollen, dass es sich um einen 3,5 kg "Hund" handelt  Ich find die Steinfolie optisch viel schöner an der Stelle. Wird zwar zum Großteil mit Sand bedeckt sein aber am Rand passt es besser. Und beim Bachlauf macht was anderes eh keinen Sinn, oder?


----------



## Plätscher (27. Juni 2020)

Versuch mach kluch 
Los, bestellen am Wochenende wollen wir ein Foto von einem fertigen Teich sehen.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Juni 2020)

Sehe ich das richtig das du in der Nähe von Springe wohnst?
In Springe mache ich zur Zeit die Straßen kaputt und wieder heile.
Ggf kannst du bei mir zuhause ein paar Pflanzen abhohlen....ca 50 min Weg. Fahre ich fast jeden Morgen. Immer B65 und du kommst bei uns durch den Ort.
Denke das der Sprit für die 60-70 km billiger ist, als wenn du in einem Gartenbaumarkt einkaufen gehst für den Teich.
Goldelrizzen habe ich auch.


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (28. Juni 2020)

Plätscher schrieb:


> Los, bestellen am Wochenende wollen wir ein Foto von einem fertigen Teich sehen.


 ich werde morgen bestellen


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ggf kannst du bei mir zuhause ein paar Pflanzen abhohlen....ca 50 min Weg. Fahre ich fast jeden Morgen. Immer B65 und du kommst bei uns durch den Ort.


Das ist ja ein nettes Angebot, lieben Dank - werde ich gern annehmen, wenn ich weiß, was für Pflanzen ich haben möchte und ob du davon welche abzugeben hast 

In welche Richtung die B65? Könnte sein, dass ich da Verwandtschaft habe und daher eh häufiger dort bin 

Edit: PLZ gefunden - leider falsche Richtung


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Juni 2020)

Drücken wir es mal so aus.....ich habe so viele, das ich da regelmäsig was auf den Kompost schmeise.
Hohle dir ein zwei Eimer ab und was du nicht gebrauchen kannst schmeist du auf den Kompost.


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2020)

Moderlieschen282 schrieb:


> wenn ich weiß, was für Pflanzen ich haben möchte


geschenktem Gaul...

Übrigens: Die besandete Folie kapituliert auch bei einem 3,5 kg Hund.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Juli 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> und was du nicht gebrauchen kannst schmeist du auf den Kompost.


Habe Urlaub und erst mal wieder eine Karre auf den Kompost gebracht.....war Gesten bei Oosterdiek, Pflanzenladen in Holland.
Umgerechnet habe ich bestimmt 100 Euro Pflanzen entsorgt


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (18. Juli 2020)

Hallöchen 

Der aktuelle Stand:

  

Hab jetzt doch rundherum die Ufermatte verlegt und schon ein paar Mitbringselpflänzchen haben ihr neues Zuhause bezogen 

Tottoabs, sag gern Bescheid, wenn du Mal wieder eine Ausmistaktion planst


----------



## Kolja (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

na dann bist du aber weit gekommen. Sieht schön aus.


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (19. Juli 2020)

Ja so langsam wird es 

Tu mich grad echt schwer, ne passende Pumpe für den Wassereinlauf zu finden - gibt einfach viel zu viel Auswahl. Genügt sowas:?


----------



## Plätscher (19. Juli 2020)

Die reicht allemal.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juli 2020)

Moderlieschen282 schrieb:


> Tottoabs, sag gern Bescheid, wenn du Mal wieder eine Ausmistaktion planst


Noch stehen die Pflanzen auf den Hof. Einige durften an sen Spitzen etwas eingetrocknet sein. Tot wird aber wohl das wenigste sein.       

Ggf. könnte ich die in einen Müllbeutel stecken und Mitwoch mit nach Springe bringen.


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (20. Juli 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Noch stehen die Pflanzen auf den Hof. Einige durften an sen Spitzen etwas eingetrocknet sein. Tot wird aber wohl das wenigste sein.Anhang anzeigen 218397 Anhang anzeigen 218398 Anhang anzeigen 218399 Anhang anzeigen 218400
> 
> Ggf. könnte ich die in einen Müllbeutel stecken und Mitwoch mit nach Springe bringen.



Das wäre ja mega lieb von dir


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (21. Juli 2020)

Dank Totto füllt sich der Teich so langsam  auch wenn es jetzt noch ein wenig chaotisch aussieht


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juli 2020)

Nächstes Jahr steht alles ganz grade


----------



## Marion412 (22. Juli 2020)

Da hast du schöne ,fette Beute gemacht ) sieht in ein paar Wochen bestimmt klasse aus


----------



## Paga1 (26. Juli 2020)

Ich lobe es dir das du an den weg im teich dachtest solltest jedoch bissi tiefer buddeln


----------



## Janekmaurer (27. Juli 2020)

Wie sieht es denn zurzeit mit deinem Teich aus?
Was willst du für Fische da rein machen?


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (27. Juli 2020)

Paga1 schrieb:


> Ich lobe es dir das du an den weg im teich dachtest solltest jedoch bissi tiefer buddeln


Ich verstehe nicht so richtig, was du meinst  Was sollte tiefer gebuddelt werden?



Janekmaurer schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn zurzeit mit deinem Teich aus?
> Was willst du für Fische da rein machen?


  

So sieht's grad aus  Inzwischen läuft auch die Pumpe und die Spatzengang sowie meine Hausdrossel haben die Wasserstelle schon lieben gelernt 

Werde wohl __ Moderlieschen einsetzen


----------



## Paga1 (27. Juli 2020)

Ich meinte gesehen zu haben das du im teich selbst ein weg gemacht hast um die Stufen zu verbinden
Tiefer buddeln _ da auf einem Bild von den teich war das die mitte 60cm hat...


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (27. Juli 2020)

Paga1 schrieb:


> Ich meinte gesehen zu haben das du im teich selbst ein weg gemacht hast um die Stufen zu verbinden
> Tiefer buddeln _ da auf einem Bild von den teich war das die mitte 60cm hat...



Achsooooo  ja, das ist schon längst weg. Hatte die Tiefenzone ja noch Mal vergrößert. Und jetzt muss es eh bleiben, wie es ist,  Folie ist ja bereits angepasst


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Juli 2020)

Moderlieschen282 schrieb:


> Werde wohl __ Moderlieschen einsetzen


 Hätte noch Goldelrizzen über.


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (27. Juli 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Hätte noch Goldelrizzen über.


Oh man das ist jetzt fies  

Ich konnte mich die ganze Zeit nicht zwischen Goldelritzen und __ Moderlieschen entscheiden. Heute Vormittag die Entscheidung für Moderlieschen getroffen, weil ich u.a. gelesen habe, dass Goldelritzen nur bedingt winterhart seien und ich ggf zu wenig Strömung für sie im Teich habe... 

Dabei find ich die optisch viel hübscher als Moderlieschen 

Meinst du, sie könnten sich bei mir wohl fühlen - auch im Winter?


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Juli 2020)

Moderlieschen282 schrieb:


> Oh man das ist jetzt fies  ........Dabei find ich die optisch viel hübscher als __ Moderlieschen
> 
> Meinst du, sie könnten sich bei mir wohl fühlen - auch im Winter?



Ja. Bei mir vermehren die sich ziemlich. Schätze du musst dich wirklich mal ins Auto setzen und vorbeikommen. 
Habe dieses Jahr schon jede menge an den Zoohandel abgebeben und schon wieder so viele Junge im Teich.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32312-plz-goldelritzen-an-abholer-minden-lübbecke.46642/


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (27. Juli 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schätze du musst dich wirklich mal ins Auto setzen und vorbeikommen.



Sehr gern  Wann ist mein Teich so in etwa fischbereit?   Lese da so unfassbar unterschiedliche Meinungen zu dem Thema... Ein paar Wochen muss ich ja wahrscheinlich noch warten


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Juli 2020)

Wie lange ist jetzt Wasser im Teich ? 18.Juli?
Dann lasse uns einen 'Termin mitte August ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (28. Juli 2020)

Seit dem 14. Juli  okay, guter Plan


----------



## Janekmaurer (28. Juli 2020)

Der sieht echt super aus
Weißt du schon welche Pumpe du nehmen willst?
Was ist das für ein Sand bei dir auf dem Boden?
Will mir auch nen Teich bauen habe deshalb so viele Fragen


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (28. Juli 2020)

Janekmaurer schrieb:


> Der sieht echt super aus
> Weißt du schon welche Pumpe du nehmen willst?
> Was ist das für ein Sand bei dir auf dem Boden?
> Will mir auch nen Teich bauen habe deshalb so viele Fragen


Danke, des ist ja lieb 

Ich hab so eine ganz günstige Pumpe bei Amazon bestellt - die scheint für den Mini Teich zu genügen 

Und mit dem Substrat haben sich grad unsere beiden Beiträge überschnitten, hab dir grad in deinem Thread geantwortet. Habe Sand und Lehm gemischt und damit die Ufermatten eingeschlemmt. Die Matten bedecken allerdings auch noch meine Flachwasserzone im Teich.


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (28. Juli 2020)

Hallöchen zusammen 

Ich hoffe, es ist okay, dass ich jetzt meine ganzen Fragen hier stelle, anstatt jedes Mal in einem entsprechenden Bereich einen neuen Thread aufzumachen. Wenn nicht, bitte Bescheid geben. 

Also ich bin grad auf der Suche nach einer kleinen Seerose. Allerdings scheinen die ganz kleinen kaum lieferbar. Nun hab ich im mittelgroßen Segment nachgeschaut und da u.a. diese gefunden, die mir optisch auch sehr gut gefallen: 

  

Meint ihr, eine hiervon würde platzmäßig klar kommen? Die kann man ja wahrscheinlich sonst auch durch Rückschnitt in Schach halten?  Und brauch ich dafür noch mehr Zubehör außer Dünger? Ein anderes Pflanzgefäß? Wie viel Liter sollte da für eine der oben genannten genügen? Oder wird das schon mitgeliefert


----------



## PorkyPaule (28. Juli 2020)

Moderlieschen282 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es ist okay, dass ich jetzt meine ganzen Fragen hier stelle, anstatt jedes Mal in einem entsprechenden Bereich einen neuen Thread aufzumachen. Wenn nicht, bitte Bescheid geben.



Also ich würde ja behaupten, dass es für SUCHENDE mehr Sinn macht, wenn sie ein Thema mit ensprechenden Schlagwörtern, oder in der entsprechenden Kategorie finden würden... 

Wer soll nachher ahnen, dass sich SOWAS in DIESEM Fred befindet?


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (28. Juli 2020)

Das war auch mein Gedanke. Ebenso, dass ich wohl mehr spezifische Antworten bekommen würde aber ist das nicht nervig - so 20 verschiedene Anfängerfragen nach Erfahrungsberichten


----------



## Marion412 (28. Juli 2020)

Pack sie direkt in einen größeren Korb mit Lehm-Sandgemisch. Mehr brauchst du nicht. Nicht direkt in die Endtiefe stellen ,sondern wenn du kannst schrittweise tiefer , immer ein Stückchen tiefer wenn die Blätter an der Wasseroberfläche sind.
Welche dafür geeignet ist , kann ich dir leider nicht sagen , ich verlasse mich da immer auf die Beschreibung.
Schau mal hier , vielleicht hilft das 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/seerosen-faq.24339/


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Juli 2020)

Ich würde ganz in ruhe Schauen was mir so gefällt und nich das nehmen was da ist.
Ob du dieses Jahr oder nächstes Jahr eine Seerose bekommst ist egal.
Lieber bei einem kleineren Teich ein teuere Pflanze kaufen als später keinen Platz mehr für was richtig schönes zu haben.
Somit würde ich eher in der 30-50 Euro Liste suchen.

https://www.nymphaion.de/seerosen/ ist ein Guter Shop. War früher selbst hier unterwegs.

https://traumseerose.de/ ist etwas, wo ich selbst noch mal zuschlagen möchte.

 Intersubgeneric oder Winterhart


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (29. Juli 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Pack sie direkt in einen größeren Korb mit Lehm-Sandgemisch. Mehr brauchst du nicht. Nicht direkt in die Endtiefe stellen ,sondern wenn du kannst schrittweise tiefer , immer ein Stückchen tiefer wenn die Blätter an der Wasseroberfläche sind.
> Welche dafür geeignet ist , kann ich dir leider nicht sagen , ich verlasse mich da immer auf die Beschreibung.
> Schau mal hier , vielleicht hilft das
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/seerosen-faq.24339/



Super, danke - auch für den Link 

Nach dem, was ich gelesen habe, kann ich wohl auch einfach so eine flache Plastikschale nutzen 



Tottoabs schrieb:


> https://www.nymphaion.de/seerosen/ ist ein Guter Shop. War früher selbst hier unterwegs



Ja genau hier hatte ich die Seerosen herausgesucht. Viel mehr als 20 Euro wollte ich dafür eigentlich nicht ausgegeben  Wer weiß, ob die bei mir überhaupt was wird  aber ich schau in Ruhe noch Mal weiter... 

Meinst du, platzmäßig ginge auch eine mittelgroße?


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Juli 2020)

ja.


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (31. Juli 2020)

Yaaaaaay  Grad eben hab ich die erste Libelle entdeckt

      

Leider hab ich eine sehr schlechte Kamera am Handy...

War schon ein wenig traurig, dass außer die Vögelchen und Mückenlarven sich noch kein Tier an meine Pfütze verirrt hat aber nun bin ich etwas getröstet


----------



## troll20 (31. Juli 2020)

Da werden schon so viele sein, nur sieht man sie meist nicht.
Entweder weil zu klein oder zu getarnt oder einfach mehr Nachtaktiv.


----------

